# NABBA United Kingdom 2008



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Here we are again, show time. After one or two problems with the N.E we have taken a Pro-Active approach and moved venues....To the *Batley Frontier Club*, which holds more than TWICE as many people as Pudsey Civic hall. Pudsey has been a great home to our shows over the last few years, but, plain and simple, we've outgrown it!!

And their is a second reason for changing venues...this years UK show is going to be bigger than ever, so get your tickets & entry forms in good and early and we'll see you their!

Peace!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

might get myself along to this!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Competing or just watching??


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

just watchin... too little for the big nabba dudes!!!

might be able to get one or two to do it though!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

LeeB said:


> might be able to get one or two to do it though!


Danny? :tongue1::becky::tongue1:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahahaha... the crowd would have summit to laugh at at least! once he took his 10 jackets and 8 jumpers off.. hed have to go on stage with his jeans on tho! or behind a wall!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Neil R said:


> ... *Batley Frontier Club* ....


Ahhhhh ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

:becky:

Can I turn up leathered, do some really dodgy dancing, get even more leathered, and then be lifted out under my arms by two friendly bouncers for refusing to leave and shouting "one more tune" even thought the DJ was dreadful...?

It would be like old times... :becky:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

just checked out train tickets from bristol to here, £80 or so !!

do they ever have these events in the south west or london?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i thought a similar thing nick.

at the nabba finals there were only (from what i heard)2 finalists from the south.

it seemed all the competitors came from oop north.

no-one from the south east let alone the east itself.

whats going on there knowledgeable competitor type dudes?

they must have regionals from those areas.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> i thought a similar thing nick.
> 
> at the nabba finals there were only (from what i heard)2 finalists from the south.
> 
> ...


Not that I compete. But the South West NABBA comp tends to be a poor turn out alot of the times, I think in a number of classes theres only been 1 or 2 people on stage and a few classes were won by default over the years.

Theres about 4 Northern Shows (Midlands, North East, North West, North) a Wales show and then South and South West I think...

I guess it's just down to popularity / population density?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahh lol but londons fairly big.

oddest thing-i dint hear 1 ****erny accent there.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I thinks its mainly coz UKBFF is a lot stronger down south so NABBA doesn't get the same attendances as it does as you get further North.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

There's 3 NABBA qualifiers for the south I think South SE and SW, there's a show in Plymouth in September and the UKBFF qualifiers are running...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay, just to whet your appetites, one of our guest stars is none other than.....

JUSTIN TROLLOP!!!

1 week out from the Universe!


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

just come back from batley, i thought the standard was excellent the best ive seen all year, there was a good turn out aswell which is always good for the sport, i thought the over 50s class was awesome, im glad to say that martin from our gym took the title, he looked brilliant, and we had two more competeing, gary took 3rd in novice class, and dean took 2nd in class 1 category, if you were to look at our gym its only small but we have some very good bodybuilders, which is good for me to have all this experience around me to help when i first compete next year.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

a mate of mine ben harnett got 4th in the novice class apparantly.

the nabba uk is always a good show and id have liked to have gone and watched as im from that neck of the woods (went to school about 5 mins drive from the frontier) but couldnt make it down!

any pics neil?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

you went to school lee ?

yep, agree was a good show, very good attendance as always and some of the classes were a good standard, one or two were a little light on competitors but all in all well run show and well done to everybody who competed.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

No pictures from me, i was too bust running up & down the stairs backstage 

I thought Dean might have taken the Class 1, but i only saw them backstage and not really from out front.

Ben looked good, but needed to sharpen up his condition more and he could have won that class. Big bugger he is!!!

The over 50s was outstanding....any 1 of the six could have won, I was told. incredibly close indeed.

Glad its over though...coz I'm knackered. Looking forward to Leeds next week so i can sit my lazy arse in the audience!!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Bodyworks said:


> you went to school lee ?


lol well actually... back then i wasnt actually going to school... missed nearly a full year! part of the reason i "emigrated" - i had the sense to see i needed to sort myself out! lol not sure what happened??????


----------



## strontium dogs (Oct 6, 2008)

Neil R said:


> Competing or just watching??


Hi Neil, Do you have the name and number of the photographer that took the pictures at the NABBA UK Show please......

He gave my other half his card back stage and he forgot to tell me it was there so in to the washer it went !!!!!!!

Or an email address is fine thank you..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

It was BG videos that did the videos/photos.

I know Hutch also was their taking shots

his E-mail is [email protected]

Tell him i sent you!


----------



## strontium dogs (Oct 6, 2008)

Neil R said:


> It was BG videos that did the videos/photos.
> 
> I know Hutch also was their taking shots
> 
> ...


Sorry mate have you got a phone number or email address for BG Videos, ordering a disc off Hutch...............

Cheers


----------

